# Milky Water



## magnoliasteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi guys. I am noticing my betta tank's water is getting milky looking. I am changing the water once a week. There are three things I have done differently of late. I switched water conditioners from Tetra Aqua to Top Fin on a recommendation from the fish store lady. I have begun adding a small amount of aquarium salt (slightly less than recommended level, also on recommendation of the fish store lady) and moved the tanks to a spot where there is more some direct sunlight.

Would any or all of these things contribute to the water becoming milky looking?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

First of all, betta dont need salt in their tank, its actually pretty unnecessary and shouldnt be used at all! Actually, I think you can use it in small amounts if the fish is ill, but otherwise, you probably should stop using it. And, its not a good idea at all to have a fish tank in direct sunlight. Use a heater instead, the fluctuating temperatures of the sun can cause unstability to the fish and I would think maybe are causing the milky white of the water. So yeah, go and purchase a pretty nice heater, depending on the size of the tank....25watt for 2.5g and under, 50watt for 5g, 100watt for a 10g, and so on. 

Tell me how it turns out and if any of that helped!


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

you should never take the advice of any fish store owner/employee as most are out to make money, check with us or other forums first.why did you add salt i dont know, bettas do fine in freshwater and unless its got a disease, salt water isnt nessary.changing water conditioners is a preferd choice of a person, but i used and have always used tetra aquq safe with no problems.if your tank has a light built in, then it was pointless to move it.do you have life or fake plants. live plants need light from either the sun or aquarium light, but having your tank in direct sunlight just causes more algae and overall more problems.i would relocate your tank again to where it was before, stop adding salt and carry on changing the water weekly. how much water do you change? 20-30% is a good amount.but what size is your tank?


----------



## magnoliasteve (Sep 6, 2006)

*great advice*

I knew I'd get great advice.

The aquarium salt recommendation actually came from a recommendation this website, I believe, months ago as adding electrolytes to the water to improve gill function. It may have been a different site, but I thought it was this one. I think I was actually told that not having some salt would reselt in an electrolyte depletion and lead to disease.

The direct sunlight did not come from a conscious decision to move the tanks into the sun but from a spouse decision to rearrange the furniture in a configuration that put them in direct sunlight. I live in Seattle so our dierct sunlight is not frequent but when the sun is out, they are in direct range for 1-2 hours tops if that makes a difference. I certainly can get them away from the light if it is harmful. Algae has not been an issue as I have been changing the water once a week. Frankly I have been changing 100% of the water once a week, but primarily because of the milky appearance I described. Before the water began to look milky I had been changing the water at the 50% level.

What about the Top Fin Water Conditioner? It seems to be made specifically for Bettas.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, there are a few things that could be causing the milky water.. Firstly it could be the filter (if you have one in the tank) and secondly and more likely is the fact that the tank is in front of direct sunlight. This will promote the growth of bacteria and microscopic organisms and when their population expands the water it will appear a milky colour. How much water does the tank hold? If it holds 3ga or under you should be doing a 100% water change every other day if it holds less than 1ga you should be doing 100% water changes daily. But if it's like a 5-10ga+ tank then once a week should be sufficient. If you have a filter in there try removing it for now and placing it into a container of water ( completely submerged) and leave it running for a week or so to remove the 'newness' from it and season it a little. A good filter should have a little bacteria in it, a little bit is actually helpful. If it's one of those filters where you use that white filter wool, wait until you can see the wool turning a little brown in places, this will tell you that it's ready.
As for the salt... I add a small amount of sea salt to my female's tanks after spawning to aid in healing but that is about the only time I've ever added salt to a tank. A little sea salt can't hurt as long as it's only 1/2tsp per gallon (I think that's the correct dilution) and maybe not every water change, perhaps every second or third water change.

Good luck and I hope you find the answer


----------



## magnoliasteve (Sep 6, 2006)

*so far so good*

So far it appears as though the aquarium salt and sunlight combination may have been causing the milkiness. I changed the water on the morning of the 12th and today it is clear as a bell. Last week the water had already taken on a slight milky appearance on day 2 from the water change. My guys all look very happy this morning, watching me as I type, wondering where their food is, I am sure.


----------

